# How does your hedgehog run?



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm just curious on how your Hedgies run? Do they get on the wheel and run straight or in short bursts? I always thought it was weird that my little man Miyuu will only run for 1-3 second long bursts and stop for maybe 5-10 seconds or is that normal?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

My little guy often runs for a few hours each night but he constantly hops off and on his wheel. We have a security cam set up by his cage so I have watched him many nights. He runs anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes at a time and then jumps off and runs to his food, eats a bite and then scurries back over to his wheel and starts running again. I notice he is usually done running by about 7am although he is often awake and still moving about his cage until 9-10am.

I assume all hedgies have their own "schedule" I just happen to know my little guy is pretty consistent in what he does each night 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish I could say the same about mine so far it seems he'll have two nights where he's up all night running and eating and then he'll have three nights off just eating drinking and sleeping with maybe an hour of running max.  I think my little boy is just lazy.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little friend goes: runrunrunrunSTOP pokeheadout, checkforpreditors, runrurnurnurnurnSTOP! It's about 5 seconds of running, 2 seconds of checking that we're not going to eat him, repeated for hours and hours...


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Lizzie runs 5 seconds then pauses, runs 5 seconds then pauses... but I think its because she can't get her timing to the wheel right. each 5 seconds starts with her running *up* the wheel until her butt is at the bottom, then the wheel catches up with her momentum and she ends with her butt high up the back side of the wheel, her nose pointing down, and then she pauses while the wheel returns her to level. so she sort of rocks the wheel instead of a steady spin. 

Spike seems to time to the wheel much better, but he never runs fast... just kind of mosies along.

and both of them will run for a while, get off, get a bite, get a drink, get back on the wheel.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sometimes they run crooked because of the wheel. If you get a good wheel (Carolina Storm Wheels) there should be nothing to worry about. But, if you get a Flying Saucer Wheel, that is a problem. They tend to run crooked on that and effect there walking balance etc. I recommend Carolina Storm Wheels! They are fantastic, I use them actually. They are wide, strait, and most of all silent!!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Lily runs pretty constantly for about 30 seconds to 2 minutes, stops, then runs again. Occasionally she will get off and get a drink or some food and then keep running. Pretty much every hedgie runs differently though.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey runs for about 1 to 2 minutes at a time, then will stop to either change directions or she will get off, nibble on a piece of kibble then get back on for another 1-2 minutes. She'll do this for a few hours at a time haha


----------

